# Best Proxy site?



## nifkin

At school, they use the BESS thing to block certain web pages.  Today I found a proxy that they haven't blocked yet, it's https://server3.kproxy.com/index.jsp

But, sometimes it still says that a page is blocked for "security issues".  So does anyone know a kick ass proxy that isn't blocked by BESS?

Thanks


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

i dont think people will discuss this on this forum, the block has been put there for a reason, people here will not help you get around something that youre not meant to go past in the first place. 
someone please correct me if im wrong here.


----------



## nifkin

CAn someone please just be helpful?  This isn't anything illigal, I'm just trying to get on myspace at school during study hall, so stop acting like it's a big deal.  Plus, I know all you guys do it anyway since u are so good with computers.  Stop being hypocrites.


----------



## gamerman4

Well....there have been numerous proxy threads on CF so I dont think it really counts as "illegal" in the rules...it really isnt explained in the rules either so I think its ok.
Anyways, as for your question, just search comp forum for "proxy sites" and I'm sure you will find something.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

gamerman4 said:


> Well....there have been numerous proxy threads on CF so I dont think it really counts as "illegal" in the rules...it really isnt explained in the rules either so I think its ok.



i was just saying what i said from expeirence, i have seen numerous other posts *very* similar to this one that have been closed down becuase of the subject..


----------



## nifkin

gamerman4 said:


> Well....there have been numerous proxy threads on CF so I dont think it really counts as "illegal" in the rules...it really isnt explained in the rules either so I think its ok.
> Anyways, as for your question, just search comp forum for "proxy sites" and I'm sure you will find something.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tony Williams

HERE IS A BIG list of proxies.

Anonymouse - a very good free anonymizer. By using this CGI proxy you can
anonymously surf web pages, send anonymous e-mails and look at news.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://anonymouse.ws/

ShadowBrowser - anonymously surf the internet and protect your Internet history
at the same time. No software to download and supports SSL websites.

www.ProxyKing.net - This anonymizer service keeps websites from tracking your
internet movements by preventing them from placing cookies on your home
computer.
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.proxyking.net/

AnonymousIndex.com - Anonymous private surfing service, hide your ip, manage
website ads, referrers and cookies through this free web based proxy.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.anonymousindex.com

www.HideMyAss.com - Free anonymous browsing, for the times when you REALLY need
to hide your ass online!
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.hidemyass.com/

Proxy7.com - Free webbased proxy. By using this proxy you can surf the Internet
securely and safely. This anonymizer service keeps websites from tracking your
internet movements by preventing them from placing cookies on your home
computer.
URL (for proxy-chains):
http://www.proxy7.com/ 

www.ProxyFoxy.com - Proxy Foxy offers you free anonymous surfing. With our free
tool you can surf the Internet safe and secure without revealing your identity.
Avoid cookies, spyware and other malicious scripts.
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.proxyfoxy.com/

78Y.NET - It is a web anonymous web proxy designed to bypass proxy restrictions
through a web interface. If, for example, in your university, college, job, etc,
the IT department blocks a lot of harmless websites simply because of their
popularity, so you can use 78Y.NET proxy service to access those websites.
URL (to create proxy chains):
http://www.78y.net/

www.75i.net - 75I.NET is anonymous CGI Proxy that allows anyone to surf the
Internet privately and securely without any restrictions. 75I.NET anonymous web
surfing proxy service is free.
URL (to create chains of proxies):
http://www.75i.net/

www.dzzt.com - This anonymizer always hides your IP address, so all sites will
not be able to uniquely your identify or track you. You're able to access from
your school, college, university, etc, the websites, which are restricted by
your IT department.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.dzzt.com/ 

Proxy Guy - The Proxy Guy offers free anonymous surfing. Now you can surf safe
and secure with the click of a button.
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.proxyguy.com/ 

www.GamesProxy.com - Games Proxy helps you to play all your favourite flash
games free online by using fast secure web proxy. Apart from playing free flash
games you can also use Games Proxy to browse all your favourite sites such as
ebay, hotmail & more!

www.proxyz.be - It is a free internet service which allows you to surf
anonymously and it "changes" your ip. You can also use it to access/bypass
blocked websites on your school or office.
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.proxyz.be/

www.antifw.tk - Anti-firewall redirector. It allows to hide your IP and a name
and a type of the file you gets from internet. Now corporate internet firewall
will not be able to determine your internet activity.

www.ProxyHero.com - Fast and Secure US Proxy. PHP Based, and very easy to use.
Completely free, and will keep you anonymous while browsing the internet.
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.proxyhero.com/

www.ProxyDrop.com - This is a free CGI proxy with HTTPS support. This service
also includes the usual features including removing client side scripting,
showing text only and enabling or disabling cookies. It also supports rotate13
or base64 URL encoding. Mirror1 Mirror2 Mirror3 Mirror4 
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.proxydrop.com/
http://www.proxydrop.net/
http://www.proxydrop.biz/
http://www.proxydrop.info/
http://www.proxydrop.org/ 

www.prx1.com - This is a free, safe, anonymous web proxy with configurable
options. Browsing anonymously with prx1.com increases your security and lets you
access web sites from behind a firewall.
URL (for making proxy chains):
http://www.prx1.com/

www.ninjaproxy.com - It is a free anonymous web based proxy service. With Ninja
Proxy you can browse your favorite web sites anonymously and even from behind a
firewall with blocked ports.
URL (for making proxy chains):
http://www.ninjaproxy.com/

ShadowSurf free anonymous proxy - Surf privately and 100% anonymously with
ShadowSurf's FREE web proxy. You can access blocked sites while keeping your IP
secret. No software needed.
URL (for making proxy chaining):
http://www.shadowsurf.com/

Famous5.net Proxy - Free browser based anonymizer without any software. Bypass
bans and hide your ip through famous5.net proxy.
URL (for making proxy chains):
http://www.famous5.net/

No1Proxy.com - Free proxy site with a cgi proxy tool, daily updated proxy lists
and information on anonymous and https proxy servers.
URL (for creating proxy chain):
http://www.no1proxy.com/

ProxySpy.com - Proxy Spy protects your privacy and keeps your computer secure by
allowing you without revealing your IP address or personal information. Proxy
Spy has a range of features including disabling javascript, encoding URLs to
bypass filters, disable showing of images, reject cookies etc. Proxy Spy is
hosted on a fast server with high uptime - this means you can always count on
it, day or night, to protect you.

TheProxy.be - TheProxy always hides your IP address, so all sites will not be
able to uniquely your identify or track you. It`s absolutely free. Mirror
Mirror1
URL (for making proxy chains):
http://www.theproxy.be/
http://www.newproxy.be/
http://www.smartproxy.net/ 

ProxyPrince.com - Very fast US based PHP proxy. Very easy to use, and very
quick. ProxyPrince will keep you safe and secure. Anonimity is our main concern,
your tracks are sure to be kept hidden.

PimpMyIP.com - Free anonymous web proxy. Bypass blocked websites and browse
privately at work or school. Shields you against cookies, spyware and malicious
scripts.

OhMyProxy.com - Free Anonymous Browsing. Hide your IP and get past school and
work filters.

Clever Proxy - Clever Proxy is a smart and intelligent web-based proxy service.
It allows you to remain anonymous whilst using the internet. By using this
anonymizer you will also be protecting your computer because when you surf
anonymously people cannot find out your IP address and attempt to hack you. 

A Proxy Site - A Proxy Site is a simple and reliable web-based anonymizer. By
using it you can bypass filters and remain completely anonymous whilst surfing
the internet. It has many features including blocking JavaScript and cookies.

Fully Sick Proxy - Fully Sick proxy allows you to remain anonymous on the
internet by routing web requests for you. This means you can stay protected and
also disable javascript and block cookies. Our site is fast and reliable too.

Desire Proxy - Desire proxy is a premium free anonymous proxy. It provides many
of the features of the paid services for nothing! These include cookie removal,
no image browsing and more. Keep anonymous and keep secure with Desire Proxy. We
know what you desire!

Perfect Proxy - Perfect Proxy is just that - perfect! It provides excellent
reliability and website support and also keeps you anonymous in the process. It
has many additional features to add to the experience.

Prime Proxy - Prime Proxy provides a great free proxy service to the general
public. It keeps you anonymous and safe whilst browsing your favorite websites.
Prime Proxy is used by students and adults in many different situations. Try us
today - it's 100% free!

Proxy Aware - Since you're visiting freeproxy.ru you must be proxy aware, so why
not check out Proxy Aware? It's a perfect free proxy which keeps you anonymous
whilst browsing the web! It has many additional features such as cookie
blocking, disabling images and URL encoding to bypass school and work filters.

Proxy Craze - At the moment there is a proxy craze going on, and Proxy Craze is
proud to be part of it! With a delicious serving of features to make any proxy
user cry, Proxy Craze is the proxy of choice! Features include URL encoding,
cookie blocking / image blocking, and a neat interface!

Proxy Gasp - Our proxy is so good it will make you gasp - as the name suggests.
To use this proxy simply type the URL into the website and gasp.your at the site
remaining totally anonymous! This means websites cannot record your IP and later
use it to hack or send you junk!

Proxy Please - Well, thanks for saying please! This is a great proxy site with
all the usual features including cookie blocking, no images, URL encoding all
whilst being extremely fast and reliable. If you want to bypass filters then
this is the site you need!

Some Proxy - Easy to remember domain, great features, and nice and fast! Keeps
you totally anonymous whilst browsing the internet, and allows you to bypass
filters and school or at work. Features include URL encoding and cookie
blocking!

Stupid Proxy - Despite the name, this proxy is anything but stupid! If you're
going to use a proxy, use Stupid Proxy! It's no frills yet great to use
including many simple features that will make your life easier including URL
encoding (bypass filters) and imageless browsing. Enjoy!

That Proxy - Which proxy - this proxy? Why not! A bunch of excellent features,
fast and reliable and a clean and neat design are all reasons why you should
choose 'That Proxy'! By using our site you will remain anonymous and avoid
security issues like people hacking your computer.

Want Proxy - For you to be at this site you must want some proxy, so all you
need to do is type that in, and finish it with a .com, and you're done! 'Want
Proxy' is an excellent proxy site that you'll end up using all the time. It's a
favorite amongst students and workers who want to bypass filters.

www.UnBlockMySpace.com - Unblock MySpace is a free service created to view
MySpace proxy website from school and work computers through a PHP and CGI
backend (web based proxy). This site uses the server proxy IP for surfing the
web anonymously. Protect your privacy! Surf Anonymously! Bypass Security
Filters! Private Browsing! 

www.ProxyForAll.com - Free and secure cgi web based proxy site. Surf the net
from Work, school or home. Keep your info safe from hackers.

www.MyProxySurfer.com - Free and secure cgi web based proxy site. Surf the net
from Work, school or home. Keep your info safe from hackers.

www.ProxyCat.com - Proxycat.com is a free easy to use cgi proxy service that
blocks cookies and hides your IP to keep you anonymous as you surf the web.

www.ProxyDetective.com - ProxyDetective - Simple and Free cgi-webbased anonymous
proxy surfing. Surf safely from your work, school or home.

www.indianproxy.com - Access your webmail, myspace, and much more in school or
work anonymously.

www.proxybrowsing.com - Access blocked websites in school or work safely and
anonymously. Surf with Ad Free Browsing Pages!

www.ProxyPi.com - We do not sleep until you have a safe route. Use us at school,
work or home. We can bypass most filters.

www.proxyjet.com - Hide your movements via our anonymous proxy. Our proxy will
bypass school and work filters.

www.justhide.com - We allow you to bypass your school and work filters to allow
you surf the internet anonymously.

Other anonymizers

Anonymization - free web anonymyzer. Supports anonymous web surfing, anonymous
web seek (meta search by many search engines) and FTP surf - surf anonymously in
any FTP server. By using this web proxy you can surf anonymously more than
5.000.000.000 web pages.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.anonymization.net/

Guardster - good anonymizer. Controls cookies, scripts, ADs, images and
referrers.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.guardster.com/

ProxyWeb - good anonymizer, can delete Java, JavaScript, cookies and ActiveX.
Also this web proxy uses HTTPS (secure) connection - so nobody can detect what
you download from Internet.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.proxyweb.net/

WebWarper - This is a popular free web anonymizer. This CGI proxy can pack web
pages "on the fly".
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://webwarper.net/

MegaProxy - Free anonymizer can work with HTTPS sites.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.megaproxy.com/
http://www.amegaproxy.com/

W3Privacy.com - free web based anonymizing proxy. Instant access, no download,
no registration, and no fee required. 
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.w3privacy.com/

Anonymizer.RU - russian anonymizer: this russian CGI proxy has many additional
options only after registration.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.anonymizer.ru/

The-cloak - This is a free CGI proxy. This anonymizer supports HTTP, FTP and
HTTPS sessions. Can hide referrers. Requires payment..
URL (for chaining proxy):
http://www.the-cloak.com/

Pure privacy - cool anonymizer + remailer. You can use this anonymizer to send
anonymous e-mails (by using this anonymizer with anonymous proxy)
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://www.pureprivacy.com/

Proxify.com - Good fast anonymizer that can remove cookies, ADs, referrers and
can use HTTPS connections.
URL (for proxy chaining):
http://proxify.com/ 

http://www.urlencoded.com/ - The better cgi proxy server. It has many different
features, inclusive enabling / disabling cookies, all scripts, AD banners,
referrer information, browser and OS info and many more.
URL (for cgi proxy chaining):
http://www.urlencoded.com/

http://www.snoopblocker.com/ - Good cgi proxy (anonymizer). It uses 128-bit
SSL-encoding. Can enable/lock Java, JavaScript, Cookies, ActiveX.
URL (for creating anonymizers chain):
http://www.snoopblocker.com/

http://www.long999.com/ - Mirror

www.psurf.net - Psurf is one of the fatest proxy services on the net. Using new
and advanced technology to help you bypass your school firewalls and filters.
Allowing you to view what you want, when you want!

http://www.phproxy.info/ - mirror1 mirror2 mirror3 

http://www.proxy121.com/ - The 121 relationship between you and annonimity.
Fast, reliable and secure! Mirror1

http://www.bigate.com/cgi-bin/bigate/b/k/k/
http://www.userbeam.de/
http://www.calcmaster.net/
http://www.misterprivacy.com/begin_anonymous_surfing.htm
http://www.myshield.com/
http://www.idzap.com/
http://www.safegatetech.com/
http://www.breiter.ch/
http://www.rrdb.org/rrdbproxy.php?l=en
http://proxy.decodes.biz/
http://proxy.mxds.ch/
http://www.spondoo.com/
http://search.sicomm.us/
http://schnarre-monika.celebrityblog.net/cache.cgi
http://filter2005.com/
http://www.kproxy.com/
http://www.websitereactor.org/cgi-bin/001/nph-.pl
http://www.goproxing.com/
http://anonycat.com/
http://www.spynot.com/
http://www.merletn.org/anonymizer
http://www.cgi-proxy.net/
http://www.proxymouse.com/
http://www.theunblocker.tk/
http://www.betaproxy.com/
http://www.letsproxy.com/
http://www.freeproxysurf.info/
http://www.mysticproxy.com/
http://www.proxywave.com/
http://www.vtunnel.com/
http://www.proxysnail.com/
http://www.freeproxy.ca/
http://basic.3proxy.com/
http://www.privatebrowsing.com/
http://www.hackingtruths.org/proxy
http://xanproxy.be/
http://www.ipsecret.com/
http://www.proxyanon.com/
http://www.anonproxy.info/
http://www.proxysafe.com/
http://www.strongproxy.com/
http://www.boredatschool.net/
http://www.ukproxy.com/
http://www.simpleproxy.com/
http://www.phproxy.org/
http://surfonym.com/
http://geoepker.hu/freeproxy/
http://www.browseatwork.com/
http://www.ipblocker.info/
http://www.boredatwork.info/
http://www.anonymousurfing.info/
http://www.browsingwork.com/
http://www.freeproxyserver.org/
http://www.browseany.com/
http://www.browsesecurely.com/
http://IEproxy.com/
http://www.sneak3.po.gs/
http://www.proxytastic.com/
http://www.freewebproxy.org/
http://www.thecgiproxy.com/
http://www.hide-me.be/
http://www.anotherproxy.com/
http://www.proxy77.com/
http://www.surf-anon.com/
http://www.free-proxy.info/
http://www.theproxysite.info/
http://www.proxyify.info/
http://www.concealme.com/
http://browseschool.info/
http://browsework.info/
http://browsingschool.info/
http://browsingwork.info/
http://browsingschool.com/
http://www.proxyindex.com/
http://www.gobyproxy.com/
http://www.proxifyme.com/
http://www.proxyghost.com/
http://www.spysurfing.com/
http://www.unblockthis.com/
http://www.proxyserver7.com/
http://www.daveproxy.co.uk/
http://www.tntproxy.com/
http://www.neoproxy.net/
http://www.bypassbrowser.com/
http://www.procksie.com/
http://www.httproxy.com/
http://www.cgiproxy.info/
http://www.silentsurf.com/cgi-bin/nph-index.cgi
http://www.proxy-sock.com/
http://www.proxygeek.com/
http://www.datadefense.org/
http://www.hideyour.info/
http://www.howto.pro/
http://www.collegeproxy.com/
http://www.demonproxy.com/
http://www.satanproxy.com/
http://www.hidingyou.com/
http://www.intelliproxy.com/
http://www.fireprox.com/
http://www.h0h0h0.com/firewall/
http://www.katedrala.cz/
http://www.browseatwork.net/
http://www.2255.info/
http://www.vproxy.be/
http://www.boxproxy.com/
http://www.nopimps.com/
http://www.fsurf.com/
http://www.proxylord.com/
http://roachhost.com/hp/
http://www.freepr0xy.com/
http://www.proxypop.com/
http://proxy.winidn.com/
http://www.cloax.net/
http://www.proxy247.com/
http://www.traceless.com/
http://www.siatec.net/proxyanonymizer
http://www.stealth-ip.net/
http://www.proxywhip.com/
http://www.proxy-surf.net/
http://www.videoeditors.info/proxy/
http://www.blockmy.info/
http://www.proxychatroom.com/
http://www.teenproxy.com/
http://www.totalupload.com/surf/
http://www.proxene.com/
http://www.fileshack.us/proxy.php
http://www.cloaker.ca/
http://www.proxified.net/
http://www.mrreid.net/


----------



## Rambo

*Ermmm....*

Wow...


----------



## tlarkin

lol

um how about remote desktop?


----------



## maroon1

Thank u Tony Williams


----------



## zoombie

Try here, you cant login on the first four.

http://www.findoutexpress.info
http://www.forallofyou.info
http://www.fromallofus.info
http://www.funsfind.info

http://www.proxyhustle.com
http://www.bestprotected.info
http://www.onlineprotected.info
http://www.coolestsite.info
http://www.safesearch.info 
http://www.racersearch.info
http://www.securesearch.info
http://www.twoandtwoisfour.info
http://www.proxythat.com 
http://www.sarasearch.info
http://www.asweetmissy.info
http://www.bestinfohere.info
http://www.cowgirlsearch.info


----------



## cybereclipse

*tunnel*

to add the the tunnel series
there are also
www.atunnel.com
www.btunnel.com
www.ctunnel.com
www.dtunnel.com
www.gtunnel.com
and the list goes on a one
btw atunnel had a really cool pic


----------



## speedup

here's a new one to add to the list:
[URL="http://www.prettyproxy.com]www.prettyproxy.com[/URL]

you always need newer proxies as the old ones get blocked by admin.


----------



## bamhm182

I tried A LOT of those, none of them work for me, anyone know how to get past Websense? I'm not wanting to like get past porn or anything at school, it's just, I don't have internet at my mom's house so school is the only time I can get online durring her week, but the website I'm on the most(psp-forum.com) is blocked by Websense and I want to get on there durring my mom's week.


----------



## apj101

Jesus christ how the hell did this go so far without being noticed.
Hear comes the infraction and banning bomb!!!!

We do not discuss proxies here.
Im closing this while I think about what to do


----------

